
Swiss in CSS – Homage to the International Typographic Style - RaSoJo
http://swissincss.com/
======
mattkevan
This is great. Really nice work. There's something restful about the
animations.

What I find amazing about this kind of design is how 'digital' it looks –
years before computers were powerful enough.

He's Dutch not Swiss, but designers like Wim Crouwel[0] were hand-drawing
pixel fonts in the 60s, and pretty much all of his work from then looks just
as fresh today. And you've got to love his 60's modernist designer space
suit[1].

[0][http://www.iconofgraphics.com/wim-
crouwel/](http://www.iconofgraphics.com/wim-crouwel/)

[1][https://www.flickr.com/photos/eyemagazine/5881716772/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/eyemagazine/5881716772/)

~~~
couchand
Love the suit. He looks like a Fred Armisen character.

------
s3nnyy
Maybe it is the physical proximity to artistic Italy. I don`t understand how a
clearly Alemanni / Germanic culture like the majority of the Swiss managed to
get world-wide known for things like "Helvetica" or the "Swiss Railway clock".

Besides my main job as a software engineer, I work as a tech-recruiter in
Zurich and I observe that the more work is frontend-heavy the less it is
subject to being outsourced as it is usually closer to the client.

If you look for a tech-job in Switzerland, check out my story "8 reasons why I
moved to Switzerland to work in IT" on
[https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90) or send me a mail to the address in my
HN-profile.

~~~
ucaetano
Those same things have a very utilitarian, engineered flavor to them, that's a
major part of the appeal. Instead of over-decoration and serifs, they carry
clean, minimal lines and optimize for clarity and readability. That is, in
some ways, a centerpiece of Swiss (and Germanic) culture.

Also, you need to remember that germanic cultures gave us all the Dutch Old
Masters, Bauhaus, not to mention Mozart, Beethoven & co.

------
atemerev
I live in Switzerland. I am so much tired of this particular style. :)

~~~
i336_
What alternatives have caught your eye and been the most refreshing?

------
agys
Small note: the original posters of Müller-Brockmann for “musica viva” are
actually set in Akzidenz-Grotesk and not Helvetica.

------
cbd1984
I'm impressed how the author managed to make them all work as intended without
Javascript.

~~~
spoiler
These days, in modern browsers, you won't need JavaScript for 95%[1] of
animations.

[1]: Pulled that number out of my ass

------
Freak_NL
It looks off somehow, but that may be because of the lack of @font-face. I
have no Helvetica on my computer, so some fall-back font is chosen instead.

------
daturkel
This is really beautiful and impressive. I only wish the text was a little
more highlightable.

------
ommunist
Extremely nice portfolio and the art object by itself. Disclosure: I am
Helvetica fan.

------
sotojuan
Awesome. This is the kind of stuff that makes me want to get better at CSS.

